

The Bush and Obama Justification for Mass Surveillance Has Been Debunked - cjdulberger
http://topinfopost.com/2013/06/21/the-bush-and-obama-administrations-justification-for-mass-surveillance-has-been-debunked

======
mosqutip
I thought this was common knowledge. All those reports that Bush was said to
have been supplied with prior to 9/11, even days before.

It's no surprise that spying is ongoing. The sheer scale of the surveillance
is what really irks me.

------
cjdulberger
Hopefully if anything good comes out of these NSA disclosures, it will be more
attention brought to pre-9/11 data collection processes and the interpretation
of the Patriot Act, especially Section 215.

